# shooting at my house



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Got a call when I arrived at work today from my kids saying there was somebody shot next door...I got home a quickly as I could, as they were alone and freaked out. Turns out my whole block was quardened off with police tape, and the guy who was shot knew who the shooter was, he was leaning into the car window when he was shot, stumbled away, 4 more shots were fired, some hit my neighbors garage door. He collapsed 10 feet from my door, but was taken away before I got home. The walkway was covered with blood, and he dropped his cell phone, it too was bloody. Here are some pics I took of the investigation. I wonder if I should move?


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Wow, thats aweful, are your kids ok? Did any bullets hit your house? Hope every things ok.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

SH*T!!! I'm EXTREMELY glad your kids are okay, and that you and no one of your family was around outside when it happened!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

yea, me too, and no, no bullets hit my house, thankfully. They are cleaning up the blood, but not before I got a pic!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I too hope that the kids are alright. They must have been terrified! Give them some extra hugs from all of us.


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Wow. What a gruesome picture.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

WOW, sorry your kids had to go threw that. This kind of stuff happens everywhere these days so I don't think moving would help, but it may give you and your family a piece of mind.
Hope the guy that was shot is ok.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Naaa we won't move. Not for that reason, anyway. The odds of it happening again here is remote, I doubt there'll be a repeat of the incident here. We've been here two years, and it's always been quiet. My kids are joking around about it and collecting the police tape as they take it down. Kids. Go figure.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That is truly awful Doc. Sorry your kids witnessed that. Terrible stuff.


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

Dang, man! Glad your kids are OK! 

At least you have some authentic police tape for the haunt this year!


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow! Sorry about your kids having to experience that, but I am glad everyone is ok.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

oct31man said:


> Dang, man! Glad your kids are OK!
> 
> At least you have some authentic police tape for the haunt this year!


LOL! I was thinking the same thing, oct..Even in tragedy, a haunters mind never stops. I wouldn't use it though, it would be in extremely poor taste using the very same tape that quardened off an area where my neighbor was shot. I just couldn't do it.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I love special effects gore, but REAL gore is just something that I dont want anyone to go through.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Doc M., I am also glad your family is okay, nothing worse than finding out your family could be in danger.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow Doc, that's terrible! 

As long as you and yours are fine, that's what's important. I hope the kids aren't too shaken up.

Personally, I dunno if I could continue to live there after something like that happened.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

You better move out of the crawlspace Z-F!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

A few years ago an armed burglar tried to break into my house while my wife was home alone. That scared the bejeezus out of both of us. I can't imagine what I would be thinking if a shooting occurred next door. So glad that your kids are OK, Doc.
BTW, the police did catch the burglar - it was his 3rd strike and he's still in jail.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

I'd take the kids somewhere this weekend to get their minds off of it. Give them lots of hugs from us here at Hauntforum!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well Doc, glad everyone is ok.
Obviously, this hits close to all of us.

Funny about your kids collecting the tape line.
This has be one of those "warm fuzzies" that have been going around?? LOL


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

The kids are taking it just fine..they were scared at first, but now they think of it as an adventure. My next door neighbor, Joe, ( not the one that was involved in the shooting) couldn't get into his home because the cops taped off his yard so they could investigate the area where the victom fell (the blood shot I got). Here's a vid of that part, he stayed at our house until he could get beck in. He wasn't home at the time of the shooting either, but had just left before it occured. 
shooting video by DrMorbius02 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid23.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid23.photobucket.com/albums/b364/DrMorbius02/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@b364/DrMorbius02/shooting


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Good news! The news just said the victim is gonna be fine..he was flown to the hospital with a single gunshot wound in the torso.
Bad news...the guy who did it hasn't been caught yet. But with this guy alive, I'll bet he will be.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

well, glad ur family is ok and no stray shoots made it over ur guys way. shotings are a hard thing to deal with for some that have witnessed it.
I truly hope ur children are dealing well with it. I agree with the other that said, go do something this weekend, get there mind off of it. Just glad it turned out ok for ur family.


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> LOL! I was thinking the same thing, oct..Even in tragedy, a haunters mind never stops. I wouldn't use it though, it would be in extremely poor taste using the very same tape that quardened off an area where my neighbor was shot. I just couldn't do it.


Hehehe! Save it! If you move, it will come in handy!

Glad your neighbor is OK! Hope they catch the guy that shot him!


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

glad everything is somewhat ok doc - like sicki said - fake death and blood is one thing but the real deal just makes me cringe - our prayers are with you and ur fam


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Otaku said:


> A few years ago an armed burglar tried to break into my house while my wife was home alone. That scared the bejeezus out of both of us. I can't imagine what I would be thinking if a shooting occurred next door. So glad that your kids are OK, Doc.
> BTW, the police did catch the burglar - it was his 3rd strike and he's still in jail.


Holy crap Otaku! I think what happened to you is worse, actually. At least you guys are OK. Glad the bastard is in jail.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I, too, am glad you guys are okay. This is one of those bizarre things that nobody thinks is going to happen to them. 

Our thoughts are with you guys.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks for all the well wishes...Really though, we, especially the kids, are doing just fine. They're playing now as I type this. They seem completely unphased by all this. We'll just have to keep an eye out for unusal activity in the neighborhood.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Glad everything turned out ok, Dr.M.....

I know how you feel. The same scenerio payed out at my OLD house.We came home to police tape everywhere.The kids across the street were up to no good and someone did a drive by and shot up their house.No one was hurt, but it scared the poop out of us. We had be out looking at new homes.
As it turned out we really like the one we saw that day and bought it.We were moved in 6 months.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Best wishes to you Doc. Kids minds are amazing things at times. Things that scare us seem to slide by them. But a couple extra hugs would help it stay that way.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

lol nice video Doc... glad yall are ok!!!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm glad your kids are okay


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks guys..I hugged them.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Good to know everybody feels back to normal, dude. Kids are resiliant! Especially after dropped a couple times. LOL


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

That's crazy!
I am glad to hear that the kids are okay and everything is all right.
I would make a joke about the authentic blood stains for your haunt but I'm bitting my lip!
.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Man, I too, am with Sickie. I can come up with some pretty sick fake stuff that makes people wonder about me, but the real thing is something noone should go through. I am SO glad the kids didn't half to witness a death by shooting. My wife and I saw someone get shot and die a few years ago, and I promise you it something you will NEVER forget. The thought of it still makes my stomach turn. I'm glad everyone is ok, man.
Stuff like that makes me second guess bringing children into the world.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Wow Dr. I too am happy that everyone is okay. I wish something like that never had to happen. 

Makes me happy about the gun laws in Canada, but thats a whole other thread. 

I hope it never has to happen again. Have your kids had a chance to talk this through with a worker? They may need someone to help clear their minds of the incident.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Just echoing everybody's sentiments... How awful and traumatic for the kids. I'm glad they are ok.


----------



## MacabreManor (Jul 23, 2007)

You know to answer your question about whether you should move or not...I'll tell you this. I've been in the TV news business for about two years and I've seen a lot of horrible crime scenes, but they can happen anywhere. Sure, some area may be more prone than others, but people just get shot. They just do and the person shooting them often doesn't care where he does it. Folks out there are crazy...I mean hell, look at us.


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Glad every thing is returning to normal for you folks. But whatever you do, dont move! What are the odds of that happening again? One shooting is rare enough in most neighborhoods, and unless you live in South Central LA (or similar) you wont ever have another.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Freaky stuff - I am glad your kids are OK too. Kids are resililient like that. I'm glad they were in the house when this happened.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Wildomar said:


> Glad every thing is returning to normal for you folks. But whatever you do, dont move! What are the odds of that happening again? One shooting is rare enough in most neighborhoods, and unless you live in South Central LA (or similar) you wont ever have another.


I was thinking the same thing...this was the first time I've ever seen this here. I doubt it'll happen again, but on the (very) off chance it does, I'm outta here.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Aren't you "gone" already? LOL


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Okay, now that everything has quieted down in the nieghborhood, I guess I'll be the person to ask: didja get the police tape?!?!? Didja huh? Didja?

Sorry.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

His kids did.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Good christ Doc.

Well, at least you've clearly raised your kids right.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow Doc, I'm sorry your kids had to be so close to such a horrific event. Glad you're all okay.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

LOL! thanks guys...My kids have the police tape pinned up in thier rooms in neat angular patterns. Niiiiiiice....


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Yikes! Thank goodness the kids are OK AND were inside. It sounds like an isolated incident thankfully. With your neighbor pulling through, I suspect it is just a matter of time before the shooter is locked up.

Take care.


----------

